# هندسة طيران في الهند اي معلومات انا جاهز



## abdulrahman777 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

:16: هندسة طيران في الهند اي معلومات انا جاهز


----------



## virtualknight (5 ديسمبر 2008)

لا اطلب شيئا محددا لكن أخبرنا موجزا عن الدراسة وطبيعتها ومناهجهم والجزء العملي من دراستهم فكليات الهند راقية وتتمتع بسمعة جدية عالميا وخرج من علماء كثيرون أضافة لكونها تسير على منهج الجامعات البريطانية.


----------



## صقر بن العامري (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*صقر بن العامري*

:63:السلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن بس 
انا جاهز للدراسة بس ماعندي خلفية عن الموضوع 
فاحتاج منك معلومات 
المهم انا احب انة نتواصل على الايميل 
لانة انة برووووووووح الهند في نهاية شهر 12 
فارجو انة نتواصل على الايميل 
[email protected]il.com
والمسامحة على الازعاج :10:
اخوكم ابراهيم 
مشكورين شباب:20::1:


----------



## يوسف التونسي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أريد معرفة أعمال صيانة الطائرة و خاصة صيانة العجلات


----------



## يوسف التونسي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أريد معرفة أعمال صيانة الطائرة و خاصة صيانة العجلات


----------



## كارلوس محمود (29 أبريل 2010)

السلااام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اريد ان استفسر عن دراسه هندسه الطيران في الهند وعندي كم سوال ياريت تجاوبني عليهم
1 ماهي افضل الجامعات في دراسه هندسه الطيران شرط ان تكون بكاليروس وليس دبلوم؟
2 ماهي مده الدراسه هل هي خمس سنوات ام اربع؟
3 ماهي تكلفه الدراسه للعام الواحد؟
وارجو مسامحتي لوطولت عليك:56:


----------

